# How to select a battery charger?



## Begeti (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey everyone! I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to batteries. I will have a couple batteries onboard and will need to buy a charger. I don't want to spend too much and don't plan on getting an onboard charger. I have seen the battery tender's at walmart, but I don't really know what I'm looking for. Does anyone have any good recommendations that are affordable. And can anyone explain the different types? Thanks!


----------



## 2sac (Jun 3, 2014)

Affordable is a relative term :wink: 
A trickle charger is designed to maintain a battery, not charge it. The higher the amp rating, the quicker the charge. A "smartcharger" will charge the battery at full amps then turn into a trickle charger to maintain the charge.


----------



## Wallijig (Jun 3, 2014)

I believe the "smart" chargers are worth the extra money. As stated they will monitor and charge at higher rate when needed, decreasing charge as battery capacity is full. This will increase your battery's life. 
The amperage of charger you chose depends on how quick you need it to charge. If you use battery and do not need it for multiple hrs. a lower amperage would be fine. If you need it to recharge in shorter period of time thus a higher amperage is required.


----------



## DrNip (Jun 3, 2014)

I know you said no onboard charger but think twice about it. I purchased a new Minn Kota Presicion 2 bank onboard charger for like $125 I simply plug in the power cord and forget about it. You can even get cheaper 2 banks at Bass Pro for around $80 I believe.


----------



## -coaltrain- (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes. Buy a minn kota. A great investment. Will save batteries in the long run, thus saving money over time.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 4, 2014)

You will be further ahead if running 24 volts or higher to get a charger of the appropriate voltage. Vs multi bank chargers.  48 volt for instance. Minkota 400 bux. True 48 volt charger 150.00


----------



## Begeti (Jun 4, 2014)

I was really wanting the cost down. I've spent a little too much on my build (hard to believe, right?). So I wanted to keep it affordable. I found the minnkota portable 10amp charger on Amazon for $78. Is this something you guys would recommend for the price compared to a noco or other brand?


----------



## 2sac (Jun 5, 2014)

MK's onboard chargers are good. I had one on my last boat that lasted 7 years before it went bad. I'd imagine their portable charger is of good quality as well. Having the convenience of the onboard, to me, is worth the extra scratch. Cabelas has their brand of onboard chargers on sale right now. Cabelas chargers are manufactured by Pro Mariner and are a good quality. Might be something worth looking into.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 6, 2014)

Pro mariner makes bps chargers as well.. 
I got 3 yrs out of a walmart shumacher smart charger. 30 or 40 bux. Id buy another if I needed to.


----------



## flatboat (Jun 6, 2014)

I had 2 of the pro mariner chargers bite the dust this year ,on 2 separate rigs . The first one cooked 2 oddesy batteries for my 24 volt t motor ,never seen batteries swell up that big and not explode .I was scared to take them out of the first boat; Then yesterday boat no 2 went fishing with what I thought were charged batteries ,light was green on charger , dropped the t motor in the water and they were dam near dead. I think i'm done with on board chargers Oddesy batteries aren't cheep . broke me of sucking eggs !


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354874#p354874 said:


> Bugpac » Today, 00:52[/url]"]Pro mariner makes bps chargers as well..
> I got 3 yrs out of a walmart shumacher smart charger. 30 or 40 bux. Id buy another if I needed to.




I have been running mine for 5 years with no complaints. the neighbor even comes over every so often to borrow it. I will buy another one when the time comes.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jun 6, 2014)

cabelas has their 8 amp 2 bank charger on sale now for under $90.


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354874#p354874 said:


> Bugpac » Fri Jun 06, 2014 1:52 am[/url]"]Pro mariner makes bps chargers as well..
> I got 3 yrs out of a walmart shumacher smart charger. 30 or 40 bux. Id buy another if I needed to.




I've got a 6/3amp shumacher smart charger now and like it from WM for $30, works good but I've only had it since last August.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 8, 2014)

I got 3 yrs out of it. Then my buddy ran off with it. He used it a while I think.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm more than happy with my NOCO Gen2 smart charger. Check them out.


----------



## warefishin (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a schumaker from walmart does a good job.


----------



## redbug (Jun 11, 2014)

you will be so much happier going with the on board charger for the extra bucks...
instead of having to switch the charger over to the other battery when the first one is charged you just plug it in and it charges all the 
batteries at once. the first time you want to fish 2 days in a row and you jave a dead battery because you didn't get the second battery charged you will be kicking yourself. I have the nocco and like it


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 8, 2014)

After 3 yrs my second bass pro charger bit the dust. I will go with a 36 volt golf cart charger or a minkota. Havent decided. Back to the good ole shumacher for now.


----------

